# Last Fashion Project



## wajdiphotography (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Designer (Mar 19, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 19, 2016)

Out-friggin'-standing!


----------



## George Griffeth (Mar 19, 2016)

Everything is great about it. I love the red background in the first picture really a lot, something about the shade of it and how it fades darker.


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 20, 2016)

nice lighting


----------



## Watchful (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice pics. Having said that, the shadow of the arm behind her hip is distracting to me in the first shot. Having her take a step forward would have helped a lot and could help the background soften a bit more to bring the subject out more.
Nice work.


----------



## bribrius (Mar 21, 2016)

i liked this then took another look and to be honest unliked it only because its in the professional gallery and the red on the first ones neck looks processed like magic marker or something it doesnt appear as normal light. Not sure if there is much you can do to fix that but it it looks colored on. still nice photos


----------



## wajdiphotography (Mar 22, 2016)

bribrius said:


> i liked this then took another look and to be honest unliked it only because its in the professional gallery and the red on the first ones neck looks processed like magic marker or something it doesnt appear as normal light. Not sure if there is much you can do to fix that but it it looks colored on. still nice photos


Hello,
Thank you for your comment.
But  its not a magic marker, its  the Red Gel from Lee Filters if u want the Raw file i can send it to you. 
If you have Instagram you can see the Behind The Scene of this shot with the same setup but with a black background. I v tried Black and red background to see which one is better. 
My Insta Wajdi__photography 
Thank you


----------



## wajdiphotography (Mar 22, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Nice pics. Having said that, the shadow of the arm behind her hip is distracting to me in the first shot. Having her take a step forward would have helped a lot and could help the background soften a bit more to bring the subject out more.
> Nice work.


Hello
Yes, Actually i dnt have a big studio and it was a long shooting day. i have other shots without the shadow, but the model and stylist loved this one. ($$$) hhhh
 Next time i will retouch an other without that shadows ( hand down)  for my portfolio.
Thank you


----------

